# Large growth under skin on neck below beak



## ELJA (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello,

Although he seemed to be managing somewhat okay, one of the 'wild' pigeons we feed on our property seemed to be having some issues with coordinated flight so we caught him in the hutch to get a closer look. An inspection revealed a large growth on his neck just below his beak. We've had him in the hutch for a few days now and he seems to be drinking okay but having a little difficulty eating although his appetite seems fine. He seems healthy other than the growth and certainly wants to get back out of the hutch in a very obvious way.
Is there anything we can do to determine what is wrong with his neck? Should would just let him go? Any advice would be appreciated. I took some pictures and will post them here. Pardon the poor quality of the photos. The poor guy wouldn't stop moving around long enough for me to get a better pic.
We live in Eastern Ontario, Canada near the Quebec border and discovered this guy feeding with the rest of the gang. Local veterinarians are unwilling to look at him.

Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like canker, or some other infection trying to come out. It would be good if a vet would see him. I've seen things like this before posted by others on here, and the nodule actually finally popped out in a solid mass. Looked like a large canker nodule, but as I said, it could be built up puss from an infection, as puss from a bird infection is solid, rather than oozing. No, don't release him.


----------



## ELJA (Jun 23, 2013)

It would be great if a vet would see him but we can't convince anyone to do so. Is there something we can do from home?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and thanks for helping. Can you go to an avian vet and tell them he/she is one of yours as opposed to a Feral ? I would say that if one can avoid guesswork with something like this, one should do so.

It could also be what is commonly referred to as a 'blood blister': the Pigeon struck something or got struck by something in that area and it became inflamed and engorged with blood. 

You cannot pop a blood blister, you cannot even drain it as it is primarily swollen tissue. It just eventually stops growing and dries up. It becomes quite hard as it dries, sorta like a piece of charcoal. Once it starts drying up, you can shave and snip off bits and pieces of it with scissors or a sharp x-acto blade to make the Pigeon more comfortable.

I strongly suggest a vet, however. Sadly, it could be cancerous; but it could also be a young growth and therefore removable; whereas if you take a guess and wait and it happens to indeed be cancer, and keeps progressing....it may end up being too late.

If it is canker or a blood blister, then medicating with Metronidazole would be a course of action, since if it IS canker that will help it. But IMHO, it could equally be any of these 3 things or something else entirely (did you examine it and see if tehre is any hole or injury there ?), so it is a bit of a guess with not the highest success probability of getting it correct, if you don't go to a vet.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Definitely seek out an avian vet that is willing to see the bird, or even a bird rehabber. *


----------



## Bluedalim (Oct 27, 2020)

ELJA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Although he seemed to be managing somewhat okay, one of the 'wild' pigeons we feed on our property seemed to be having some issues with coordinated flight so we caught him in the hutch to get a closer look. An inspection revealed a large growth on his neck just below his beak. We've had him in the hutch for a few days now and he seems to be drinking okay but having a little difficulty eating although his appetite seems fine. He seems healthy other than the growth and certainly wants to get back out of the hutch in a very obvious way.
> Is there anything we can do to determine what is wrong with his neck? Should would just let him go? Any advice would be appreciated. I took some pictures and will post them here. Pardon the poor quality of the photos. The poor guy wouldn't stop moving around long enough for me to get a better pic.
> ...


Hi, did you find out what is the problem?? I have a pigeon with same gland like swell at the same position of her neck, like your pigeon, it's size about a little pea, not as big as your pigeon's but i think it's growing. Sorry if my English isn't good.
Can anybody help me??


----------



## Bluedalim (Oct 27, 2020)

Is anyone even here??


----------



## paracetpill (10 mo ago)

Bluedalim said:


> Is anyone even here??


Seems a bit quiet!

I have a pigeon with the same problem. I am going to take it to the vet tomorrow and I'll post what they say.

I would say though, with canker, it has a VERY distinctive cheesy smell. The bird I have doesn't appear to have canker, but was injured somehow (wound on chest from something, possibly shot). The chest wound has healed but the lump in the neck seems to be getting larger. It feels like hardened avian pus to me, but no outwardly visible signs.


----------



## paracetpill (10 mo ago)

paracetpill said:


> Seems a bit quiet!
> 
> I have a pigeon with the same problem. I am going to take it to the vet tomorrow and I'll post what they say.
> 
> I would say though, with canker, it has a VERY distinctive cheesy smell. The bird I have doesn't appear to have canker, but was injured somehow (wound on chest from something, possibly shot). The chest wound has healed but the lump in the neck seems to be getting larger. It feels like hardened avian pus to me, but no outwardly visible signs.


Turns out in my case it's just some sort of growth. Too dangerous to operate on, but as it's not affecting the bird's ability to eat or breathe the vet's decision was to leave it alone for now and monitor it.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

If you are interested, you could try adding turmeric to the bird's food. Not every day, and not in massive amounts.

Curcumin (Curcuma, Turmeric) and Cancer (PDQ®)–Health Professional Version


----------



## Flossy (Mar 8, 2015)

Bluedalim said:


> Is anyone even here??


Could be a canker abscess as they can penetrate skin tissue then infect with opportunistic bacteria such as pseudomonas. If it was that baytril and a canker treatment run in tandem would be the treatment. Also make sure a seed hasn't lodged and infected. Vitamin A to strengthen skin mucosa to prevent pathogens gaining access.


----------

